# Carlos A. Avelar



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello Everyone 
Some of you probably know me, I use to built Lowrider Model cars. back in the 90"s
But i still pay with them. Only no for competition.
So enjoyed the photos.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13647633
> *Hello Everyone
> Some of you probably know me, I use to built Lowrider Model cars. back in the 90"s
> But i still pay with them. Only no for competition.
> ...


i remember you and that monte


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

bad ass homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks real nice dawg!!!! Great job man!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!! The detail on the Monte is crazy!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '70 is badass! :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sick..... glad to see ya here. welcome.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i remember that shit.... especially the 1:64 39 sedan


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool builds!! Welcome to layitlow!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAMMMNNNN HOMIE!!! THOSE ARE BAD ASS!!! WELCOME TO LAYITLOW.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Carlos, welcome to LIL. How about some new pics of the 62


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 09:28 PM~13648064
> *DAAMMMNNNN HOMIE!!! THOSE ARE BAD ASS!!! WELCOME TO LAYITLOW.
> *



X2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Que pasa Tony. Glad you finally made it Here.  
Give me a call bro, Mike is leaving to washington on Monday night. He might not come back.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13647633
> *Hello Everyone
> Some of you probably know me, I use to built Lowrider Model cars. back in the 90"s
> But i still pay with them. Only no for competition.
> ...


*WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW CARLOS *
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13647633
> *Hello Everyone
> Some of you probably know me, I use to built Lowrider Model cars. back in the 90"s
> But i still pay with them. Only no for competition.
> ...


DAM CARLOS!!! IT'S REALY GREAT TO SEE YOU UP IN HERE BRO!!! WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW BRO!!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

wow ! sick stuff ! :cheesy: 

welcome on board bro, and keep posting those !


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcome. I appreciated.
Here are some more photos of some stuff i working on, wend i have some time to pay with
the models.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

thats some serious and sick shit homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow Nice stuff in here uffin:


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Guy and Girls if there any here.
This is what i work on this days.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 W :0 W!!! THATS BADASS!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Stuff.. :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE , U GOT SOME NICE BUILDS , AND SOME NICE PROJEX COMIN UP ! WELCOME TO THE FORUM.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ooooooooooo man thats some nice work


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 22 2009, 01:10 AM~13652163
> *Thank you all for the welcome. I appreciated.
> Here are some more photos of some stuff i working on, wend i have some time to pay with
> the models.
> ...


C H I N G O N




:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG !!!!! that Rivi is unbelievable ! :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those look great homie and welcome to lay it low


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 22 2009, 09:23 AM~13652207
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> thats some serious and sick shit homie
> *


x-2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Carlos what up man! We met briefly in L.A. in 2006 when I had my model cars on display at Ben Maltz gallery.
Your def one of the guys who's work inspired in trying to get better and keep going on. I've seen so many photo's of your work in LRB...simply a.m.a.z.i.n.g work...details on your rides are of the chain.  

You got scans of those LRB pages?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here you go LRB spring '99










SICK!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 22 2009, 11:17 AM~13655463
> *Here you go LRB spring '99
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HOLY FUCK :0 :0 :0 I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

No prob Carlos, here the rest of it:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YUP!! I MEMBER THIS CAT!! KOOL BRO TO KICK IT WITH! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

NICE WORK I LOVE THAT 62 IMPALA!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT RIGHT HERE! :0 :0 :0 :0 
Im not feeling that style but the work you've put in these rides is amazing!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 22 2009, 11:36 AM~13655671
> *No prob Carlos, here the rest of it:
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing stuff for shure uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 22 2009, 01:54 AM~13652301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean bike! I like the racing graphics and extended rear.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Carlos! What's up! What can I say...WOW! You have been such an inspiration and friend! I am honored that the Monte Carlo you built sits in my case! Even though I have had it for years, I look at it everyday as a motive to always think "detail" like you said for any model that I build!  Anyone that comes over to my house can't help but to ask about it when they see it. It is not only a great conversation piece but a piece of history from a legend that is greatly admired! Thank you for teaching me so much over the years! 

This forum has some of the best and legendary lowrider modelers in the world and you my friend have added to that list! I know that you ahve been busy with your business of custom paint on the cycles based on the last conversation. But it would be great to see more of your work posted! I'll call you laters so we can catch up.

*Welcome to the board!*


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

welcomr to lil , we would all love seeing more of your work , many more times :biggrin: ,post em up .............


----------



## atlalien (May 8, 2008)

nice!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome Carlos. I'm knew myself to lil, and I'm just getting back into building. I have to say your paint work is some of the best on lil forum, and I like your paint layouts. :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 wow unreal plastic & bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Man I remember all those builds in the mag! That Monte and Rivi is gonna be bad ass! Keep us posted homie!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:54 AM~13657089
> *Carlos!  What's up!  What can I say...WOW!  You have been such an inspiration and friend!  I am honored that the Monte Carlo you built sits in my case! Even though I have had it for years, I look at it everyday as a motive to always think "detail" like you said for any model that I build!    Anyone that comes over to my house can't help but to ask about it when they see it.  It is not only a great conversation piece but a piece of history from a legend that is greatly admired! Thank you for teaching me so much over the years!
> 
> This forum has some of the best and legendary lowrider modelers in the world and you my friend have added to that list!  I know that you ahve been busy with your business of custom paint on the cycles based on the last conversation.  But it would be great to see more of your work posted!  I'll call you laters so we can catch up.
> ...


almost all of the heavy hitters from the LRB days are here on LIL now :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 22 2009, 01:10 AM~13652163
> *Thank you all for the welcome. I appreciated.
> Here are some more photos of some stuff i working on, wend i have some time to pay with
> the models.
> ...


damm bro you got some skillz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i member carlos from back in te day he built some bad ass shit then he disapeard 

nobody heard from after that but it's cool to hear from him now and to show all 

these new schoolers how we did it back then


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 24 2009, 02:43 PM~13680127
> *i member carlos from back in te day he built some bad ass shit then he disapeard
> 
> nobody heard from after that but it's cool to hear from him now and to show all
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2009, 12:54 PM~13677839
> *almost all of the heavy hitters from the LRB days are here on LIL now  :0
> *


:werd: Now somebody needs to bring Jarvis Malone to the spot and it will be the _sh!t_ up in here (like it ain't already!!   ) I forgot about David Anthony Garcia; he put in tight work too! I gotta get my skillz up to par!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i know huh


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 24 2009, 11:43 AM~13680127
> *i member carlos from back in te day he built some bad ass shit then he disapeard
> 
> nobody heard from after that but it's cool to hear from him now and to show all
> ...


back then u could walk into Big Kids Enterprises and get a whole chromes kit for $20 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2009, 02:17 PM~13680464
> *back then u could walk into Big Kids Enterprises and get a whole chromes kit for $20  :uh:
> *


$35 to $40 it depends what kind chrome or gold and what kits


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 24 2009, 12:20 PM~13680487
> *$35 to $40 it depends what kind chrome or gold and what kits
> *


cost like $80 to get that done now :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, the monte looks somewhat like what i'm doing


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to lil bro you got some mad skills


----------

